# Windows CE Updates



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I'll make this one a floating thread, so all updates will be posted here 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Download this set of updates for Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder released during the period of October 1  October 31, 2006. These updates are fixes for Windows CE operating system problems you run into during the development and maintenance of your custom platform.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE
Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder
250 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e9-3d02-47fc-be58-861366eca039&DisplayLang=en

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Download this set of updates for Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder released during the period of October 1 - October 31, 2006. These updates are fixes for Windows CE operating system problems you run into during the development and maintenance of your custom platform.

*System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE .NET
Windows CE 5.0 Platform Builder
75 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor
*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4e-d042-48dd-a59f-43a5f495763f&DisplayLang=en

eddie


----------

